# Mit LTE Hotspot online zocken



## Lizshade (9. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich würde gerne wissen ob man mit einem LTE Hotspot online spielen kann. Bin nur Gelegenheitsspieler, also muss es nicht sehr gut sondern einfach ausreichend sein. Kann auch manchmal laggen. 

Ich habe ein Ping von ca. 35ms und einen unlimited Tarif mit 10mbit pro Sekunde

Wären 225mbit pro Sekunde besser?
Oder würde ein LTE Router(mit LAN) /Sim Stick oder irgendein Modem was nützen, damit es weniger laggt?
(Falls es oft laggt)
Und wenn ja welcher?


----------



## soulstyle (9. Januar 2021)

Gehen tut alles auch mit Wlan. Die beste Verbindung hat man mit einem Lan Anschluss.
10 Mbit reicht zum Zocken alleine aus es sei denn das andere  einen Film schauen oder ähnliches machen dann wird es mit 10mbit etwas eng werden.
Sicherlich sind 225mbit besser.
Was genau möchtest Du wissen oder wer ist noch im Netzwerk und nutzt das Internet mit?


----------



## CoLuxe (9. Januar 2021)

Nur zum Spielen selbst, sind 10 MBit vollkommen ausreichen. Updates usw. sind natürlich mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit deutlich schneller erledigt. Ansonsten ist eher die Latenz relevant.
Aber da die hohe Latenz in deinem Fall hauptsächlich durch den Mobilfunk zustande kommt, würde eine LAN Verbindung den Braten auch nicht fett machen.


----------



## Lizshade (9. Januar 2021)

Ich kann das halt nur schlecht einschätzen und außer mir würde das niemand nutzen. Nur würde ich meinen Fernseher (Netflix u. Amazon) und meine Ps4, natürlich auch mein Handy und manchmal einen Laptop damit nutzen. Und dann halt damit verbinden
Achso na dann. Also ist es keine große Verbesserung wenn ich die Sim in einen Router packe. 
Und ich habe keinen DSL Anschluss. Außerdem war mir wichtiger unterwegs Internet zu haben und deswegen habe ich gefragt ob das auch für Onlinespiele in Ordnung ist. Dann muss ich nicht noch einen Vertrag für 20 € für Kabelinternet bezahlen. Das war auch ne Überlegung. Nur entweder 20€ für Kabelinternet oder 5€ für 215mbits mehr.


----------



## soulstyle (9. Januar 2021)

Also LTE (4G) sind die Latenzen doch sehr verträglich denke das Du je nach Verbindungsqualität zwischen 20  und 120ms liegen wirst. Also im Optimalfall sollten kaum Lags bei 20-60ms sein. Weiter nach oben können Lags zustande kommen.....
Ich würde für Zuhause einen seperaten Anschluss machen mit dem Lan verbinden vor allem kannst Du dann auch z.B von unterwegs auf dein Netzwerk Zuhause zugreifen and so on....


----------



## Lizshade (9. Januar 2021)

Okay danke


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2021)

Ein bisschen optimieren könntest du indem du das Telefon(so wie ich das verstehe benutzt du ja aktuell das als Modem) per USB statt WLAN mit dem Rechner verbindest (wenn es sich als USB-Modem konfigurieren lässt). Dann sparst du dir zumindest die zusätzliche Latenz vom WLAN.


----------



## Finallin (9. Januar 2021)

Theoretisch ist das gar nicht mal die LTE- Verbindung an sich das "Problem", das läuft eigentlich relativ stabil, Du musst nur auf den Traffic aufpassen den Du durch die Verwendung verursachst.


----------



## Lizshade (10. Januar 2021)

Ähm.... Ich verstehe nicht genau was ihr meint.
Was ist Traffic und wie passe ich das an?
Ich wüsste auch gar nicht wie ich das als USB Modem konfigurieren könnte. 
Hab grad in den Einstellungen USB Thethering gefunden... 

Außerdem spiele ich leider auf einer Ps4, ich hätte zwar gerne einen PC aber naja 
Ich glaube das spielt eine Rolle, denn man kann die Verbindung, also die mobile Daten vielleicht bei einem PC mit USB leiten aber nicht bei einer Ps4. Glaub ich


----------

